# econf failure

## ReD-BaRoN

```
./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --with-fhs --sysconfdir=/etc/samba --localstatedir=/var --with-configdir=/etc/samba --with-libdir=/usr/lib/samba --with-swatdir=/usr/share/doc/samba-3.0.24/swat --with-piddir=/var/run/samba --with-lockdir=/var/cache/samba --with-logfilebase=/var/log/samba --with-privatedir=/var/lib/samba/private --with-libsmbclient --without-spinlocks --enable-socket-wrapper --without-acl-support --without-aio-support --without-automount --disable-cups --without-krb5 --without-ldap --with-pam --with-pam_smbpass --without-python --without-quotas --without-sys-quotas --with-readline --with-smbmount --without-syslog --without-winbind --with-manpages-langs=en --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

configure: error: Working directory cannot be determined

!!! ERROR: net-fs/samba-3.0.24 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3861:   Called src_compile

  samba-3.0.24.ebuild, line 95:   Called econf '--with-fhs' '--sysconfdir=/etc/samba' '--localstatedir=/var' '--with-configdir=/etc/samba' '--with-libdir=/usr/lib/samba' '--with-swatdir=/usr/share/doc/samba-3.0.24/swat' '--with-piddir=/var/run/samba' '--with-lockdir=/var/cache/samba' '--with-logfilebase=/var/log/samba' '--with-privatedir=/var/lib/samba/private' '--with-libsmbclient' '--without-spinlocks' '--enable-socket-wrapper' '--without-acl-support' '--without-aio-support' '--without-automount' '--disable-cups' '--without-krb5' '--without-ldap' '--with-pam' '--with-pam_smbpass' '--without-python' '--without-quotas' '--without-sys-quotas' '--with-readline' '--with-smbmount' '--without-syslog' '--without-winbind' '--with-manpages-langs=en'

  ebuild.sh, line 577:   Called die

!!! econf failed
```

Any ideas?

Thanks!Last edited by ReD-BaRoN on Mon Apr 02, 2007 2:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## deface

configure: error: Working directory cannot be determined

please paste the output of 

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## ReD-BaRoN

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.2 (hardened/x86/2.6, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.6-r5, 2.6.18-hardened-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-hardened-r6 i686 Celeron (Mendocino)

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 28 Mar 2007 02:20:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium2 -pipe -O -fweb -frename-registers -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium2 -pipe -O -fweb -frename-registers -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -fno-enforce-eh-specs -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache cvs distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.acm.cs.rpi.edu/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -s"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="apache2 hardened ithreads logrotate ncurses nptl nptlonly pam pic readline threads userlocales x86 zlib" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Here you go, thanks for looking.

----------

## ReD-BaRoN

Check this out, the source directory content disappers when running the emerge! This is why configure is generating an error:

```
source # cd /var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-3.0.24/work/samba-3.0.24/source/

source # ls

Doxyfile        config.sub           libmsrpc      printing       smbd

Makefile.in     configure            libsmb        profile        smbwrapper

VERSION         configure.developer  locking       python         stf

aclocal.m4      configure.in         mainpage.dox  registry       tdb

auth            dynconfig.c          modules       rpc_client     tests

autogen.sh      groupdb              nmbd          rpc_parse      torture

autom4te.cache  include              nsswitch      rpc_server     utils

bin             iniparser            pam_smbpass   rpcclient      web

change-log      install-sh           param         sam

client          intl                 passdb        script

codepages       lib                  po            services

config.guess    libads               popt          smbadduser.in

source # pwd

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-3.0.24/work/samba-3.0.24/source

source # emerge samba

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-fs/samba-3.0.24 to /

 * samba-3-gentoo-0.3.15.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                           [ ok ]

 * samba-3-gentoo-0.3.15.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                             [ ok ]

 * samba-3-gentoo-0.3.15.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                           [ ok ]

 * samba-3-gentoo-0.3.15.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                             [ ok ]

 * samba-3.0.24.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * samba-3.0.24.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                       [ ok ]

 * samba-3.0.24.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * samba-3.0.24.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                       [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking samba-3-gentoo-0.3.15.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                         [ ok ]

 * checking samba-3.0.24.tar.gz ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking samba-3-gentoo-0.3.15.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-3.0.24/work

>>> Unpacking samba-3.0.24.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-3.0.24/work

 * Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates) ...

 *   002_all_samba-3.0.x-smbumount-uid32.patch ...                        [ ok ]

 *   003_all_samba-3.0.x-libdirsymlink.patch ...                          [ ok ]

 *   004_all_samba-2.2.8-statfs.patch ...                                 [ ok ]

 *   010_all_samba-3.0.x-extrabins.patch ...                              [ ok ]

 *   011_all_samba-3.0.x-subins-configure.patch ...                       [ ok ]

 *   012_all_samba-3.0.x-subins-makefile.patch ...                        [ ok ]

 *   030_all_samba-3.0.x-cross-compile.patch ...                          [ ok ]

 *   040_all_samba-3.0.22-autoconf-2.60-fix.patch ...                     [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

 * Running autoconf ...                                                   [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-3.0.24/work/samba-3.0.24/source ...

 * econf: updating samba-3.0.24/source/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating samba-3.0.24/source/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --with-fhs --sysconfdir=/etc/samba --localstatedir=/var --with-configdir=/etc/samba --with-libdir=/usr/lib/samba --with-swatdir=/usr/share/doc/samba-3.0.24/swat --with-piddir=/var/run/samba --with-lockdir=/var/cache/samba --with-logfilebase=/var/log/samba --with-privatedir=/var/lib/samba/private --with-libsmbclient --without-spinlocks --enable-socket-wrapper --without-acl-support --without-aio-support --without-automount --disable-cups --without-krb5 --without-ldap --with-pam --with-pam_smbpass --without-python --without-quotas --without-sys-quotas --with-readline --with-smbmount --without-syslog --without-winbind --with-manpages-langs=en --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

configure: error: Working directory cannot be determined

!!! ERROR: net-fs/samba-3.0.24 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3861:   Called src_compile

  samba-3.0.24.ebuild, line 95:   Called econf '--with-fhs' '--sysconfdir=/etc/samba' '--localstatedir=/var' '--with-configdir=/etc/samba' '--with-libdir=/usr/lib/samba' '--with-swatdir=/usr/share/doc/samba-3.0.24/swat' '--with-piddir=/var/run/samba' '--with-lockdir=/var/cache/samba' '--with-logfilebase=/var/log/samba' '--with-privatedir=/var/lib/samba/private' '--with-libsmbclient' '--without-spinlocks' '--enable-socket-wrapper' '--without-acl-support' '--without-aio-support' '--without-automount' '--disable-cups' '--without-krb5' '--without-ldap' '--with-pam' '--with-pam_smbpass' '--without-python' '--without-quotas' '--without-sys-quotas' '--with-readline' '--with-smbmount' '--without-syslog' '--without-winbind' '--with-manpages-langs=en'

  ebuild.sh, line 577:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-3.0.24/temp/build.log'.

source# ls

source # pwd

/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-3.0.24/work/samba-3.0.24/source

source # ls -lt

total 0

source #
```

What's up with that?

----------

## deface

I'm not sure what the latest hardened for gcc & glibc is, but i can tell you your a good bit behind  :Sad: 

As far as it dissapearing, the emerge is cleaned up afterwards, otherwise you would have thousands of un needed files.

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

Samba is network stuff, so moved here.

----------

## ReD-BaRoN

 *deface wrote:*   

> I'm not sure what the latest hardened for gcc & glibc is, but i can tell you your a good bit behind 
> 
> As far as it dissapearing, the emerge is cleaned up afterwards, otherwise you would have thousands of un needed files.

 

That's can't be it, since if I cd .. up one level then go back into the directory, all the files are there.

----------

## Hu

 *ReD-BaRoN wrote:*   

> 
> 
> That's can't be it, since if I cd .. up one level then go back into the directory, all the files are there.

 

You did not go into the same directory you left.  Your original emerge created a directory source, which I will refer to as source#1 for reasons that should become clear in a moment.  You listed contents of source#1 successfully.  You attempted to emerge samba.  The emerge process deleted source#1 and everything under it, then recreated it and populated the newly created directory structure from the Samba tarball.  The /var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-3.0.24/work/samba-3.0.24/source directory that it created shall be noted source#2.  The build ran for a while, then failed for a reason I do not know.  You then ran ls in source#1, which was of course empty because it had been deleted by the emerge unpack procedure.  When you cd up and back down, you leave source#1 and enter source#2, which is still populated.  I have had this happen before when dealing with broken packages.  I thought I had to ascend more than one level, but I could be misremembering it.

To your immediate problem: after the emerge fails, open up config.log in the build directory.  It should contain more detailed output from configure, which may let us diagnose the problem.  The file may be too long to post, in which case you will need to exercise judgment in which parts to post.

----------

## desultory

 *Hu wrote:*   

> To your immediate problem: after the emerge fails, open up config.log in the build directory.  It should contain more detailed output from configure, which may let us diagnose the problem.  The file may be too long to post, in which case you will need to exercise judgment in which parts to post.

 Another option would be to post what appears to be relevant here and use another service to post the file in its entirety.

----------

## ReD-BaRoN

OK, this doesn't seem to be related to samba. It's a generic problem   :Mad: ,

----------

## ReD-BaRoN

 *Hu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> To your immediate problem: after the emerge fails, open up config.log in the build directory.  It should contain more detailed output from configure, which may let us diagnose the problem.  The file may be too long to post, in which case you will need to exercise judgment in which parts to post.

 

There is no config.log generated. I suspect configure is dying before it starts writting to the log.

----------

## ReD-BaRoN

I'm not making much progress debugging this, anyone have any ideas?

Here is some more info:

The error only occurs when running econf. If I run the same configure command in the working directory, it works.

----------

